# Solved: Solved: Trying to connect dsl modem thru linksys router.



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi guys:OK.I am going to feel real stupid here ,but here is my situation.Just moved to Catalina and trying to set up my home net again(had cable broadband before,now have dsl)
My router is a linksys wrt54g and modem is Motorola 2210 style mstatea,believe it is a modem/router combo.

I tried to follow linksys setup instructions but when I got to the connection step I got error msg "can't get IP from ppoe server.

So here is my stupid question.In Johnwills instructions for connecting two SOHO broadband routers,
In my scenario,which is primary and which is secondary and in following John's instructions,do I understand that on the linksys router,there will be nothing plugged into the internet port?
In linksys's instructions,they told me to connect the modem to the router's internet port.
I am just SO CONFUSED.I think this move has addled what is left of my brain.

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Just a bit more info.
Here is the info page from the modem.

Home Help 
Login
Connection Information
Check Connection
Advanced

Connection Information

DSL UP
Connection UP
User ID [email protected]
Connected at 3008 Kbps (Downstream)
512 Kbps (Upstream)
IP Address 75.50.182.131
IP Gateway 151.164.186.14
DNS Servers 68.94.156.1 dnsr1.sbcglobal.net
69.227.255.30 dns-vip.pltnca.sbcglobal.net
Mode PPP on the modem (Private IP for LAN device)
Timeout 20 minutes
Modem Information
Modem Name Motorola
Model 2210-02
Serial Number 37673812
Software Version 7.7.3r5
MAC Address 00:1d:6b:3e:db:54
First Use Date 2008/01/12 23:44:50 GMT
Local Network
Modem IP Address 192.168.1.254
Ethernet Status Connected
And ipconfig /all

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : computerroom
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-F2-24-A0-B4
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 20, 2008 12:23:45 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 21, 2008 12:23:45 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That data you showed, and the ipconfig (assuming the PC was connected to the modem), confirm that your modem is a modem/router combo. It is the primary in JohnWill's procedure. You want to check what the Dhcp server's address range is (maybe .1 thru .99) so that you know what addresses are available for manual assignment.

The Linksys is the secondary and, yes, leave the WAN unconnected.

Hope this is enough, but if not you know I don't go away for long!


----------



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

If you cant get it to work that way, find the setting to turn off "Private LAN DHCP Server Enable". Then try looking a VC Configuration. Edit VCI number 35 and then change the mode from "Routed Bridge" to "Bridge". Sometimes it can be a PITA to find some of those settings because the DSL companies want you to but their wireless, not configure their modem to work with yours, so good luck. I just got done dealing with a Verizon modem that had all of those settings in weird places but this is what finally got it to work.

And also, leave your router at default settings if you decide to do that. Just hit the reset button in the back and work from there.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi Terry:Thanks for the update.
OK:Here is where I am.Have made progress.
My cabling is:
DSL to modem,ethernet from modem to LAN 1 on router,Lan2 on router is connected to desktop ethernet adapter.
DHCP server on router has been disabled.

I can get onto the net from the desktop.
But,when I turn on the wireless adapter on the laptop,I see two things:

Laptop does see the Linksys local net,signal excellent,but on the desktop msg: Windows system error.There is an IP address conflict with another system on the network.

Also,I can no longer get into the router's admin page.
Have done release/renew,reset,power reset

Previously,following Linksys's instruction on the router
Changed local IP address to 192.168.2.1
Changed connection type to PPoE(that was probably a mistake)

Also am having a bit of trouble understanding what DHCP server addresses the modem is assigning.

Other than that,having a wonderful day.
I will try to get the router back to default state,somehow so I can at least get into it.

Ron


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Update.Have successfully reset router to default state and disabled DHCP 
Laptop sees linksys and other local nets,and in fact connected to an unsecured local net so I guess this progress.Think I need help with setting addresses in the router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your Motorola 2210-02 has LAN address 192.168.1.254. You want the Linksys's LAN address to be 192.168.1.x, where x in not included in the range of addresses assigned by the Motorola Dhcp server.

You'll have to login to the Motorola to find its Dhcp server address range, unless its User Manual tells you. If its range is everything (.1 thru .253) make is smaller so that you have some IP addresses free for manual assignment.

Since you're not connecting to the Linksys WAN port (assuming you are using the JohnWill procedure) you set nothing in the WAN (Internet) section. And if you do anyhow, it makes no difference since it is not being used.

The other instructions you referenced were apparently for two different ways to connect the Motorola to the Linksys WAN port.

My advice on the Linksys wireless configuration is to set a unique SSID so there is little danger of being the same as a neighbor's. After making sure the wireless is working to your satisfaction then enable WPA-PSK (or WPA2) encryption.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi Terry:Thanks for the update.I have looked at the Motorola config/status etc(did not get a manual as this was a replacement modem) and I cannot tell the range from anything that I can see.As you said,the modem/router is 192.168.1.254.
The ip address it assigned to the desktop is 192 168.1.64.I have attached more info from the Motorola modem,but it does not seem to tell us anymore than we already know.
Would you think that if I assigned 192.168.1.10 to the router,it might work?




Home > Statistics
Help 

Login

Connection Information

Check Connection

Advanced

Connection Configuration

PPP Location

Update Modem

Reset Modem

Statistics

Remote Access

Change Modem Access Code

Log

Technician Readout




Statistics
ADSL Information
Line State	Up
Modulation	DMT
Data Path	Fast


To Modem	To Internet
Max Allowed Speed (kbps)	3008	512
SN Margin (dB)	15.0	16.0
Line Attenuation (dB)	23.0	12.0
Loss of Signal	0	0
Loss of Frame	0	0
CRC Errors	1	3


ATM Information
VPI / VCI	0/35
Protocol	PPPoE

In Octets	33918013 
In Errors	0 
In Unicast Packets	35867 
In Non Unicast Packets	0 
In Discard Packets	0 

Out Octets	5571826 
Out Errors	0 
Out Unicast Packets	30625 
Out Non Unicast Packets	0 
Out Discard Packets	0 


PPPoE Information
Session Status:	Up
Server MAC Address:	00:90:1a:a0:be:fe
Session ID:	528


IP Information
Internet Address	76.201.126.124
Internet Gateway	151.164.186.14
DNS Servers	68.94.156.1 dnsr1.sbcglobal.net
69.227.255.30 dns-vip.pltnca.sbcglobal.net


IP interfaces
Address	Netmask	Name
192.168.1.254	255.255.255.0	Ethernet 100BT


Routing Table
Destination	Netmask	Gateway	Interface
-	-	151.164.186.14	WAN vcc1
192.168.1.0	255.255.255.0	192.168.1.254	Ethernet 100BT


LAN Information
Modem IP Address	192.168.1.254
Modem Netmask	255.255.255.0
DHCP Address	192.168.1.64


Devices on LAN
IP Address	MAC Address	Name	Status
192.168.1.64	00:15:f2:24:a0:b4	computerroom	Active


Ethernet Information
MAC Address	00:1d:6b:3e:db:54

In Octets	37196609 
In Errors	0 
In Unicast Packets	33311 
In Non Unicast Packets	57789 
In Discard Packets	0 

Out Octets	7325468 
Out Errors	0 
Out Unicast Packets	28068 
Out Non Unicast Packets	6954 
Out Discard Packets	0 

Click here to go back to top


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Update:Just looked at the user manual online.It does not give any indication of ip address ranges nor how to change them.Picking one would seem to be a swag.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This appears to be the User Guide: http://www.netopia.com/support/hardware/manuals/SoftwareUserGuideV77-Clsc.pdf

From page 106 of that manual:

"Link: DHCP Server
Your Gateway can provide network configuration information to computers on your LAN,
using the Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol (DHCP).
If you already have a DHCP server on your LAN, you should turn this service off.
If you want the Gateway to provide this service, select Server from the Server Mode
pull-down menu, then configure the range of IP addresses that you would like the Gateway
to hand out to your computers."


----------



## XSkylerX (Feb 10, 2007)

Depending on what you'll be doing, you may want to go with making the modem just an ordinary modem giving one master IP and no DHCP ever. For example, if your wanting to create an internet game for friends to connect to, then all you have to do is change linksys settings to open all ports, or forward the specific ports so everyone can connect. If you don't do that, then your setup is a network within a network, which gets really confusing. Then if you try to ever open up a port, you have to do it both on your modem acting like a router and your router. Just thought it would be something to keep in mind


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi guys:Thanks both for the great input.Terry:My router's internet/admin pages provide me nothing like the screens that are referenced in the manual that you reference.It is a replacement modem for the original that got fried and was plug/play with a 5 sentence instruction card and no user manual.It was up in less than 5 mins.
All I know is that the modem is 192.168.1.254.router.192.168.1.1 and desktop 192.168.1.64.
Think later in the day I will post up a question to Linksys refering to their instructions and see if I can make some sense out of this.

Again,Thanks both.Will post back if I find a solution and if either of you think of anything else,send me a line.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi guys:Great news.Got it working using the instructions on the Linksys site.First time thru,I misread them and went down an incorrect path.
Told you that my brain was addled by the move.

Thanks again for all your help and advise.

Pedro


----------



## bdtcomp (Feb 5, 2008)

Pedroguy,

I was reading the posts on the MSTATEA Motorola modem. I have a friend with a similar problem and he can't get his Linksys WRT54G v5 wireless router to work for his laptop getting Windows error. I told him I would come over tomorrow night and help him. 

What is the Linksys web page that you used to get yours working ok?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Here tis:Hope it helps.

http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...er/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3687&lid=3973237401B07


----------



## bdtcomp (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response Pedroguy. I have printed the instructions, they look great. I have a Linksys Wireless router for my Sprint EVDO card and these instructions will be with me when I look at my friend's computer tomorrow evening.
:up::up:


----------



## pomous (Feb 22, 2008)

I had the same problem. 

I logged into the modem (192.168.1.254) and found a configuration page that let me switch PPPe to the computer (or router). Just like that everything started working. I am sure there are other ways to achieve the same result, but this is pretty easy once you find it.

Of course now I can not access the modem to tell you what configuration screen it is without swapping connections, but I think it is "Connections." You will know if when you see it.


----------



## bdtcomp (Feb 5, 2008)

I should have posted but we got the guy's wireless router to work with his ATT DSL modem. But we called ATT and this time they gave him proper instructions (at 192.168.1.254) setting the PPPoE. Then putting in his user ID and password. The automated person helped him, but he didn't have a speaker phone so I didn't hear their instructions. But then he was able to access his Linksys router at 192.168.1.1 One of the problems he had before was that his admin password had been changed, but he hadn't done it, but he would hit the reset button to reset the wireless router. Well you have to hold the reset button for some 15 seconds or so to do a reset. Then he was able to connect via PPPoE and I think again his userid and password. That was after talking then with Linksys. The had him set his security to WEP. I suggested to him and Linksys that he should use WPA, but Linksys guy said some laptops have trouble with WPA. But I doubted that would be a problem. But I was already there an hour or two and we figured WEP was okay. I did insist that he change his router's default password, which he did.

He now is a happy DSLer.

Thanks


----------



## Huie2008 (Jun 14, 2008)

Alright Bro this is Easy.. First things first you need to log into your modem 192.168.1.254 than after you enter your email and password you want to go to advance look under ppp than switch the modem to bridge mode and it should restart and be all good.


----------



## mikef135 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a WRT54G router with ip 192.168.1.1

It used to work fine when I had DSL before with my Seimens SpeedStream 4100 ... I don't want to change the router IP

When I resubscribed to ATT DSL they sent me this MSTATEA modem ... it was not plug and play like the SpeedStream 4100

I managed to get the MSTATEA to work (able to surf the web) temporarily by unplugging/replugging things and logging in thru linksys admin but things were not stable or reliable in getting it to connect. I have a v2.2 version of the WRT54G also.

Anyway ... if you are struggling with the MSTATEA and have more money than time just go on Ebay an pick up the 4100 model for about $20 currently and life will be good.

I suspect the MSTATEA may work better with newer routers so keeping it around just in case. Anyway ... hope this helps someone.


----------

